# Securing Facebook account



## rohitshakti2 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi friends,

I want to know how to secure my facebook account from hackers as recently one of my friend FB account was hacked and the hacker put nude pics on his facebook.

Secondly, I just checked my FB a/c from another person's account and found that all my posts & details could be viewed by anyone even if he is not my FB friend.  How to close this?

regards


----------



## Desmond (Jun 10, 2015)

Personally, I'd tell you to stop using Facebook altogether.

On topic though, you must ensure that you don't click any random links on FB. The most popular reason for accounts getting hacked is stupidity.

Also, make sure your profile is private and only friends can see it. Especially ensure that your email address and contact information is hidden. 

Secondly, always check to make sure that the address in the address bar is "www.facebook.com" before entering your username and password to login to Facebook.

In case of a hack, report the hacked account to Facebook. Or use this link: *www.facebook.com/help/131719720300233/


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 10, 2015)

Use very Strong Password and change it every 15 days


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Jun 10, 2015)

How to make the profile private - pls tell the settings?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jun 10, 2015)

rohitshakti2 said:


> How to make the profile private - pls tell the settings?




 *www.facebook.com/help/325807937506242/


----------

